# Frayed dove tail feathers



## oliver tabor (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello, this is my first post and wondered if some one can help me.
I keep a few white Java doves in an outside aviary, one of their tail feathers are frayed at the ends and get grubby due to dragging up dirt when it walks on the avary floor. Also a couple of it's wing feathers seem to have broken at the ends and there is no sign of them growing back or fixing themselves, because of this, the dove finds it difficult to direct itself when flying. 
I've looked after these birds for quite a few years and this is the first I've seen this as no other doves have the same problems with their feathers, is there a special type of vitamin supplement that I can give it?
Oliver


----------



## RoderickGI (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it a male? Has it been wooing another bird?

It might just have been tail dragging and dropping it wings trying to get some attention. It will eventually moult the damage feathers and grow new beautiful ones, unless it keeps up the behaviour.

Of course there is a small chance that it is unwell, but I'm afraid I can't help with that. As long has it has a good balanced diet I wouldn't think extra vitamins are needed, and they aren't going to fix the feathers that are damaged now.


----------



## lychee (Oct 19, 2011)

My male ringneck has the same problem with fraying. In his case, it's not for problematic reasons-- his current cage is taller than it is wide, he tends to get all aflutter about my female and flies erratically against the wire when excited, and as RoderickGI said, he's constantly flapping his tail and wings against the bars or floor while bow-cooing. 

I don't know much about Java Doves, but I'd figure if it's only the ends of the feathers that are frayed/separated, that wouldn't be much of an issue. When the feather quills themselves are breaking, though... I don't know. It might be getting into fights with other doves, or it really could be sick, or the poor thing's just clumsy. Whatever the cause, I wish you the best.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Frayed tail feathers usually mean they are rubbing against something when they perch. So you might try repositioning the perches so are further from the cage bars.

If all your doves are fed the same and the others don't have frayed tails, it is unlikely that the problem is nutritional. It _could_ be a rare genetic issue with this one dove. Sometimes "Silky Doves" have problems with fraying feathers. But if your dove can fly, then it is not a "silky". The only other things that comes to mind is that another bird is picking on it and messing with its tail.

Do you offer your doves a bath occasionally? Sometimes giving them a chance to bathe helps them better maintain their plumage. A large flower pot saucer with water in it will serve as a bath tub. Just don't offer a bath if your aviary is outside and it is cold.

"Java Doves" are just another name for White Ringneck Doves, by the way.


----------

